# Has anyone shot the Hoyt Katera



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Phone Magnum and ask Seppie... he had it for one day before a shoot and won with it. It seems like a great recipe.


----------



## Uncle Kalie (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi buschcat
I shot with that specific bow,fast,smooth,the draw makes u want to pull it futher & very easy,in comparison with the trykon & vectrix,trykon nocking is sudden,vecrtix is hard to draw even also set @ 70# & also a hard nock


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Welcome Oom Kalie! May you have a long and happy stay. Dis good om you aanboord te he!


----------



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)

Welkom :teeth: Welkom:teeth:

Groete
Stefan:toothy2:


----------



## Uncle Kalie (Nov 16, 2007)

dankie manne,this place is deurmekkaar but i will find my way round it:wink:


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

What is the story with Hoyt, they seem to quietly get on with buisness and the people who shoot them also seem quietly confident. Their full range of 08 bows are out and available yet there is no fanfare, everyone has more interest in when BT and Mathews will stop shaddow boxing and show their hand for 08. My impression of Hoyt is that they are good bows but they seem to be losing market share or popularity and that is just a supposition on my behalf. Look at the replies on this thread Uncle Kallie is the only one who has shot the 08 yet it is clearly a good bow. Why is no one interested in Hoyt?

Ryan


----------



## compound-A7 (Oct 25, 2007)

Bushcat said:


> Look at the replies on this thread Uncle Kallie is the only one who has shot the 08 yet it is clearly a good bow. Why is no one interested in Hoyt?
> 
> Ryan


Hi Buscat

I don't really thing the Hoyt is losing market share. If you go to any FITA tournament, you will see a lot of Hoyt bows there.

If anything, I think it is gaining market share. My friends use to only shoot Mathews (like myself), but some of them moved to Hoyt... The best, try one for yourself. I like my Apex 7, but then again, if I will have to move, I will


----------



## 1400wannabe (Oct 24, 2007)

compound-A7 said:


> Hi Buscat
> 
> If you go to any FITA tournament, you will see a lot of Hoyt bows there.


I totally agree. There are a lot of people shooting Hoyt at Sanaa tournaments. The top ranked guys in the country are shooting Hoyt. 
Even when you go to Field and Indoor tournaments, most of the top oaks are shooting either Hoyt or Mathews.

Then again, there are a lot of people shooting Bowtech, Mathews and PSE at 3D tournaments. You can't really always go on what you hear. The people tend to shoot what their local shop sells. If you go to Cape Town you will see a lot of people with Ross bows. Not a lot of guys in Gauteng shoot Ross, but the guys in Cape Town sure do.

The best option always is to test shoot the bow first.


----------



## Invictus (May 19, 2007)

Is in't a question of sponsorship as well for the top guys I know some do own their own bows just my 2c worth Oh they don't make 2c anymore :wink:

In your bigger cities like CT and JHB there is also much more of a choice as it was said already "dealer dependant"


----------



## Uncle Kalie (Nov 16, 2007)

To Me it looks like it's a regeon thing,where i stay(benoni)most people shoot with hoyt & mathews,pse,PTA bowtech & ross,pse,ranburg with jennings & alpine mathews,hoyt is also all over the place icant see baying a b/teck & have to drive to a proshop in PTA that is a agent for them ect....lucky for me the hoyt,mathews & reflex agent is right @ my door,by the amount of pro's shooting with hoyt i think it must be a good product,yes theyare heavy bows(my opinion)but me & my trykon xl....we have had only good times 2gether :wink:


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks Guys, I am in the market for a new bow and I have to considder Hoyt. Look at John Dudly at full draw on page 30 of the November 07 issue of Africa bow hunter, there is zero cam lean on that bow and it looks very impressive.

I think that I must wait for the Katera to arrive in KZN and then give it a look.
Thank you 
Ryan


----------



## Hungry Lion (Oct 25, 2007)

The 2008 Hoyts are awesome. I have always been a big Hoyt fan. Some info for you guys. The Katera is awesome! Extremely accurate and easy to shoot. The seven37 is even better, Forgiving and fast.
Some news about Hoyt. The entire South-African National team shot with Hoyt at the FITA world Outdoor championship this year. Why do you think the best in SA shoot with Hoyt. The Field and FITA national championships was won by Hoyt. If you look at the statistics, 95% of the "target" medals was won by either Hoyt or Mathews. No Bowtechs, except william brown and every now and then Willem van schalckwyk, shot with Bowtehchs. Stefan and Nico is the only PSE archers that perform. Look at the National records, ALL the FITA national records are held by Hoyt and Martin. Only the 50m record is held by Nico with a PSE, equiled by Seppie with his Hoyt. Bushcat, Invicus, matatazela and Spartan...you guys must either be shooting bowhunter or are clueless about the target market. Hoyt and Mathews outperforms all other bows in the target section. By the way, The Indoor record with a 300/300 with 60/60 x's was shot by a Hoyt. The first and only 60x so far in South-Africa. The Ladies indoor record is also held by Hoyt - 300/300 with 56x's. Records worth mentioning. The Fita OUtdoor record - 1394, held by Hoyt, the 30m single and double record - FULL score 360/360 and 720/720 held by Hoyt. 720/720 at 30m was the first in SA and so far the only 720/720, held by Hoyt. The 720 record at 70m are held by Wesley Gates, The first 700+ score - 702/720 at 70m - held by Hoyt. The previous record...also held by Hoyt 694/720.

It is simple, if you want to get the scores higher, shoot Hoyt or Mathews. ASk Paul Van Heerden. He barely won medals or shot National qualifications with his PSE MOJO. He bought a Hoyt Trykon XL and a Hoyt UltraElite and has won more medelas and shot more National qualifications than ever before....that says something...right??

VIVA 2008 Hoyts VIVA
Gert


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Hungry Lion said:


> ...Bushcat, Invicus, matatazela and Spartan...you guys must either be shooting bowhunter or are clueless about the target market. ...


Where the heck did that come from??? I really like hoyt, and I am aware of exactly how well they perform. I have never said anything bad about them!!!


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Bushcat said:


> Thanks Guys, I am in the market for a new bow and I have to considder Hoyt. Look at John Dudly at full draw on page 30 of the November 07 issue of Africa bow hunter, there is zero cam lean on that bow and it looks very impressive.
> 
> I think that I must wait for the Katera to arrive in KZN and then give it a look.
> Thank you
> Ryan



Thanks for the info Hungry Lion, I have absolutly nothing against Hoyt and considder them to be some of the best bows out there, not that I know anything but that is my impression. The dealers down in Durban are reluctant to bring many Hoyts into stock as for some reason the Hoyt is not a popular brand amoungst bowhunters in KZN, I think that the 7/37 would be a bow well worth looking at. When I buy a target bow I will be looking at Hoyt.

Thank you 
Ryan


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Hoyt has been around for so long that they don't have to spend the same amount of money on marketing that B/Tech and Mathews do.

Their new bows look good but I've had enough Hoyt's. I'll probably try the Blowtech next time I'm in the market for a killing machine unless Mathews comes up with something astounding in the 80# class.


----------



## Hungry Lion (Oct 25, 2007)

Sorry Matatazela....


----------



## Invictus (May 19, 2007)

I shoot the Hoyt ultra elite, Mathews apex and have a Hoyt pro elite on order:wink:4-6 weeks waiting periodMe and spatan will have a little chat next year I will need a hunting bow by then.


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

I have a question; the Pro elite and Ultra elite are available in cammo finish. Would it not be a cunning plan to buy one bow that shoots a target very well and yet will allow you to hunt with it for the one or two times a year that average Joe will hunt. What about this plan or are hunting bows and target bows as far removed as target rifles and hunting rifles are?

Ryan


----------



## Hoytitoyti (Feb 14, 2006)

*Hoyts*



Bushcat said:


> I have a question; the Pro elite and Ultra elite are available in cammo finish. Would it not be a cunning plan to buy one bow that shoots a target very well and yet will allow you to hunt with it for the one or two times a year that average Joe will hunt. What about this plan or are hunting bows and target bows as far removed as target rifles and hunting rifles are?
> 
> Ryan


Great idea exept for the long A-A. I've tried it but like to have a shorter A-A for hunting. Also it is better, IMO, to have lower # for competitions where you shoot more arrows, and higher # for hunting where you only need one good shot. It is better to have two bows. but after buying a Ultra- or Pro Elite you may not have enough $$$ for another bow! 

Who ever you are and whatever style you shoot, there is a Hoyt for you. Not taking away anything from the other munufacturers, but Hoyt has served me well for about 15 years now and I don't see any changing in the near future. It just fits me better and has never let me down. I'm kind of a poor shot, but has so far not missed or wounded an antelope and I can only give credit to Gods grace and my equipment.

Can't wait to shoot the new Hoyts, will go and visit Seppie next year and let some arrows fly! Think if the Katera XL is all I hope for then maybe I'll need to start saving some extra on the side.

Keep well and God bless.


----------

